# AGR-points: what to do with them



## ruudkeulers (Sep 4, 2009)

I know I'm entitled to a lot of AGR-points for our upcoming trip. I even used Alice's US address to collect them and she extensively tried to explain why I should collect them.

But to be honest: I couldn't care less. At the same time - reading all The_Traveler's fanatic efforts to get extra points - it seems a waste not to collect them and hand them over to someone else. Is that possible and if so, how?

Ruud


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 4, 2009)

Technically, you can not "hand them over", but what you can do is this. (I'm not saying to me, but  )

Collect them as normal - into your account. Once you have enough points for an award, request an award in that person's name. (Example: Call up and say "I'd like to redeem for an award from A to B for my friend the_traveler") The points will be removed from your account, but the ticket will be issued with the other person's name. That person could receive the reservation number and pick up the ticket at a QT machine!


----------



## Upstate (Sep 4, 2009)

They are not very transferable so you can't really give them away. You can redeem them for tickets in other people names though. If you collect enough for an award you could just let someone (Alice sounds like a good canadate) know that whenever they need to redeem that award to have you call it in.


----------



## ruudkeulers (Sep 4, 2009)

Moved? Where and why?


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 4, 2009)

ruudkeulers said:


> Moved? Where and why?


Moved to the AGR area as that's what it is about.


----------



## ruudkeulers (Sep 4, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> ruudkeulers said:
> 
> 
> > Moved? Where and why?
> ...


Seems a bit rude to me as I was asking a simple newbie question and hoping I could someone a favour. Why isn't there a special flat iron steak section to discuss the food on the LD trains?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Sep 4, 2009)

Flat iron steak is a general question, this is a AGR specific question-- this is an AGR specific forum where you can get a better answer to your question.


----------



## RRrich (Sep 4, 2009)

ruudkeulers said:


> I know I'm entitled to a lot of AGR-points for our upcoming trip. I even used Alice's US address to collect them and she extensively tried to explain why I should collect them. But to be honest: I couldn't care less. At the same time - reading all The_Traveler's fanatic efforts to get extra points - it seems a waste not to collect them and hand them over to someone else. Is that possible and if so, how?
> 
> Ruud


Alice deservs them more than I do, but if she doesn't want them ......


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Sep 4, 2009)

Upstate said:


> They are not very transferable so you can't really give them away. You can redeem them for tickets in other people names though. If you collect enough for an award you could just let someone (Alice sounds like a good canadate) know that whenever they need to redeem that award to have you call it in.


As the_traveller mentioned, you can order tickets with other people's names...

You can do this out of the goodness of your heart or perhaps see if there's somebody who is willing to pay for the tickets. The latter can be a sticky wall to walk-- thus I suggest giving them to friends and family who can use them!


----------



## rrdude (Sep 4, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Upstate said:
> 
> 
> > They are not very transferable so you can't really give them away. You can redeem them for tickets in other people names though. If you collect enough for an award you could just let someone (Alice sounds like a good canadate) know that whenever they need to redeem that award to have you call it in.
> ...


Wait, is this an AGR forum, a Flat Iron forum, or a LD forum? I can't keep up. I'm old.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 5, 2009)

Id check with Alice,if she desires them(Id bet she would!)make the rez in her name as OPs have said, on the off chance that she doesnt you could drop them off in Austin when you come through next month in,ahem,my name!LOL


----------



## Alice (Sep 5, 2009)

All I did was casual California friendliness! Look for offers at amtrakguestrewards.com you can buy online without getting something mailed to you. For example, most trips on the California trains are 1000 points, so take a day trip to San Diego or Santa Barbara while you are here.

AGR points can also be transferred to other points plans that are probably more useful to you, hopefully someone else will give you info. I see on the AGR website where they have lots of ways to transfer other kinds of points to AGR points, so maybe you have to go to each of these other programs to transfer the other way.

Not all the time, but sometimes I see charitable donations that can be made using points. Right now "carbon offsets" are being used for developing clean energy.

You have three years to use these so do not need to make a hasty decision.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Alice said:


> All I did was casual California friendliness! Look for offers at amtrakguestrewards.com you can buy online without getting something mailed to you. For example, most trips on the California trains are 1000 points, so take a day trip to San Diego or Santa Barbara while you are here.
> AGR points can also be transferred to other points plans that are probably more useful to you, hopefully someone else will give you info. I see on the AGR website where they have lots of ways to transfer other kinds of points to AGR points, so maybe you have to go to each of these other programs to transfer the other way.
> 
> Not all the time, but sometimes I see charitable donations that can be made using points. Right now "carbon offsets" are being used for developing clean energy.
> ...


Great ideas Alice,youre the kind of person who deserves gifts and bonsuses because of your thougtfullness!


----------



## ruudkeulers (Sep 6, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> ruudkeulers said:
> 
> 
> > Moved? Where and why?
> ...


Don't you think that if I had known about the existence of an "AGR area" I wouldn't have dropped the question there?

Which brings me to something that has been bothering me for a some time:

You're all so very helpful on this forum in showing us newbies the way around Amtrak and how to get underway, but somewhere along the line you seem to forget what we are: newbies. As long as we don't have >16.000 posts behind our names and that name isn't AlanB, we should be a little excused and be treated a little gently?

Ruud


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 6, 2009)

ruudkeulers said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > ruudkeulers said:
> ...


Aloha

Quite frankly I don't understand why you are upset by MrFSS moving your post. When we as Moderators see that could be better viewed some place else we move it. No criticism is involved. If someone has done something inappropriate they receive a private message.

But anyway I apologize that you felt offended, I am sorry.

Again Aloha

Eric


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 6, 2009)

ruudkeulers said:


> Don't you think that if I had known about the existence of an "AGR area" I wouldn't have dropped the question there?


I guess I don't understand how you couldn't know it was there and available for new posts on the subject of AGR. The topic heading is two down from the main Amtrak discussion area. Seems pretty clear to me. But, if I'm missing something, let me know.


----------



## jmbgeg (Sep 6, 2009)

ruudkeulers said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > ruudkeulers said:
> ...


Recently I responded to a thread on the Pacific Parlor car with a sidebar comment and question that were not consistent with the subject matter in the initial post. My post was moved and set up as a separate topic. Rather than take offense by that action, I acknowledged that moving my post was the correct decision in a response.

As for your comment directed at AlanB, it has been my observation that Alan goes beyond the call of duty to be informative and courteous, IMHO.


----------



## ruudkeulers (Sep 10, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> As for your comment directed at AlanB, it has been my observation that Alan goes beyond the call of duty to be informative and courteous, IMHO.


It's probably my use of the english language, but the last thing on my mind was discrediting Alan in any way. So if I offended anyone: my sincerest apologies!

Ruud


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 10, 2009)

ruudkeulers said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > As for your comment directed at AlanB, it has been my observation that Alan goes beyond the call of duty to be informative and courteous, IMHO.
> ...


No problem Ruud, we understand! I'm from Texas so I dont speak English either! :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 10, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> ruudkeulers said:
> 
> 
> > jmbgeg said:
> ...


So just what does a Texan Speak?  :lol:

Aloha and Mahalo


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 10, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> So just what does a Texan Speak?  :lol:


Nobody can tell! :lol: It's not like any other language know to man, woman, dogs, cats, snakes or outer space aliens! :lol:


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 10, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > So just what does a Texan Speak?  :lol:
> ...


And, remember, you can always tell a Texan. Can't tell him much, but you can always tell him!


----------



## sky12065 (Sep 10, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > So just what does a Texan Speak?  :lol:
> ...


I heard that what they speak in Texas is called Yållwaiian! ◄  ►


----------



## rrdude (Sep 10, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > GG-1 said:
> ...


No, what they "speak" in Texas, (and I lived there for six years) is "If you ain't from here, then you ain't worth the sh** on the bottom of my boots........." That's a "bit" of a generalization, but many folks believe that "There is Texas, and then there is the rest of the (small) world."

But hey, it is ONE BEAUTIFUL state, with a GREAT speed limit on the interstates..........(like, WHATever you want to drive.........)

I love Texas and Texans, married one, once. (never again!) hahahaha


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 11, 2009)

Good stuff yall!Some of it is even true! LOL


----------

